# 2008 Costumes



## Spookilicious mama

Nice. I found a very old looking almost victorian looking wedding dress that I dyed gun metal grey. It came out great. I found old grey pearls for the accessories. I am putting on very pale make-up and my hair will be in a very messy up do with lots of pieces coming out. I'll be a glamour ghoul. Maybe a tiara not sure.


----------



## MHooch

MrsMeyers:

Look at this link and see Martha's Black Widow makeup, the part I thought you might be able to use is how they spirit-gum-glued spiders on her face and neck. I used that look one year and it was great (again, before I got a digital camera). I had different sizes, stayed on the whole day, looked GREAT!

Scary Makeup and more holiday recipes, crafts projects, decorating tips, gift ideas, and simple solutions on marthastewart.com


----------



## MrsMyers666

Spook that sounds great, take lots of pictures.

Thanks MHooch, it'll take a lot of deep breathing and courage to glue a fake one on me. Not very fond of spiders right now (great costume for me then huh?)


----------



## Jackielantern

MHooch - I did that costume one year!  Wasn't it fun? It was a big hit.

MrsM - You HAVE to glue the spiders on you....it really has an impact with the folks. YOU CAN DO IT!

A little story about the spiders. I went to work on Halloween day with normal clothes & makeup but glued a spider right by my clavicle. On my lunch break I ran to JoAnnes for a last minute item. While standing in line to pay this little girl couldn't take her eyes off the spider on my neck. All she could do is point at me and tap her mom. I LOVED IT!!!! 

Shoot....don't have pic of that costume loaded on flickr....will do tomorrow and post if anybody is interested.


----------



## freudstein

Jackielantern said:


> Shoot....don't have pic of that costume loaded on flickr....will do tomorrow and post if anybody is interested.



 IF we're interested? Remember who you're talking to, hehe. We're always interested in pics! 

I haven't decided on my costume yet, but I'm leaning towards a Lily Munster idea. I might make a few changes, shorter dress etc, maybe sexy it up a bit, but it depends if I change my mind!


----------



## Jackielantern

freudstein - lol What was I thinkin?! Of course...we are all picture crazy around here. 

I'm afraid the pic is a little far away and grainy (crummy scanner). But anywho, here's my costume from 2001 or so.


----------



## Jackielantern

Ok..pic isn't showing up.....let me go try to fix it.


----------



## Guest

*Try this ...*



Jackielantern said:


> Ok..pic isn't showing up.....let me go try to fix it.


----------



## Jackielantern

Hey thanks ASmarterU!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Jackielantern you look awesom. I love that costume. Really great job!


----------



## Jackielantern

Thanks Spooki! lol I got in a little over my head on the dress....had to have my mom finish the bodice. Then we ran out of time, so it didn't fit as well as it should've. Oh well.

My fav was the makeup. 

I still have the magazine article on the face paint. If anybody is interested I can dig it out and scan it. (might take awhile to find )


----------



## MrsMyers666

freudstein said:


> IF we're interested? Remember who you're talking to, hehe. We're always interested in pics!
> 
> I haven't decided on my costume yet, but I'm leaning towards a Lily Munster idea. I might make a few changes, shorter dress etc, maybe sexy it up a bit, but it depends if I change my mind!


That's a great idea, plus modernizing it.

Jackie that's a great costume!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Jackielantern said:


> Thanks Spooki! lol I got in a little over my head on the dress....had to have my mom finish the bodice. Then we ran out of time, so it didn't fit as well as it should've. Oh well.
> 
> My fav was the makeup.
> 
> I still have the magazine article on the face paint. If anybody is interested I can dig it out and scan it. (might take awhile to find )



Yes Jackie I am interested in the face paint article. You can pm me or send it to my e-mail. do you still have that e-mail if not let me know and I will pm you again with it.


----------



## MHooch

Jackie that costume was great!! Love the story about the little girl and the spider on your neck, that's the sort of stuff I LIVE for!!

Spookilicious, that make up would be fabulous on you, you should give it a try.


----------



## MrsMyers666

Killed 2 spiders in my kitchen (I know shouldn't kill them, just reacted so quickly). The spiders are starting to haunt me.


----------



## Annea

Great dress jackielantern!

MrsMyers - my granny always said it would rain if you killed a spider! Jeez, in the north of England it generally rains. She also told me to hide under a table in a storm in case I got hit by lightning, can't see the logic there.

Mu costume for this year was going to be Nosferatu (as in the black and white film) husband vetoed the idea as it would scare him, hell he needs a good scare! I'd probably look more like uncle fester, so I've bought a red silk ball gown to be a vamp in!


----------



## bethene

Jackielantern, great costume, you looked awesome. The spider attachment is a cool idea to use for where you can't dress up!!
I was a spder lady, or what ever you want to call it last year, but, alas, no pictures, I had a grey long robe/coat I made ( remember it is for the campground, out side, need to maybe stick really warm clothing under it!), with webs and spiders attached to it, and me, a long silvery grey wig, and whitish/grey makeup. I have seen very glamourous spider queen costumes, but my reasoning is that spiders are in no way glamourous, have more of a Uck factor- (right MrsMyers?) so went with that. 

Annea, a red ball gown for a vamp, that sounds cool! 

I think this year I am going to be the Bride of Frankenstein, the theme is sorta classic monsters, so am thinking that, plus found a cheap dress at a thrift strore I might be able to modify to use, I'm not sure though, still in the thought process


----------



## Autumn Myth

I really have no idea. 
I know I want something more Halloween- like. Last two years I was Little Red Riding Hood.
First it was a bat but now I have no idea. I really need to know what I want to be so I can start making it.


----------



## freudstein

HallowTeen said:


> I really have no idea.
> I know I want something more Halloween- like. Last two years I was Little Red Riding Hood.
> First it was a bat but now I have no idea. I really need to know what I want to be so I can start making it.


How about a 'bad' little Red Riding Hood? 
I've always wanted to do an alternate version of a well known 'happy' character, so if I decided to go against my *Munster* idea, I'll probably choose one of the* fairy story* characters/*Disney princesses* and _halloween-ify_ them! 





Annea said:


> my granny always said it would rain if you killed a spider! Jeez, in the north of England it generally rains. !



here here! In the north of England(where I am) it's raining right now! no shock there! Never actually heard about the spider killing theory though!



Annea said:


> Mu costume for this year was going to be Nosferatu (as in the black and white film) husband vetoed the idea as it would scare him, hell he needs a good scare! I'd probably look more like uncle fester, so I've bought a red silk ball gown to be a vamp in!


I think that would look awesome! Can't wait to see the finished version! (or even unfinished)


----------



## Spookilicious mama

HallowTeen said:


> I really have no idea.
> I know I want something more Halloween- like. Last two years I was Little Red Riding Hood.
> First it was a bat but now I have no idea. I really need to know what I want to be so I can start making it.



Last year I worked in Spirit Halloween for the season. They had a whole line of messed up fairy tale characters. Like Zombie Red Riding hood who walked around with a bloody knife, ripped up red cload and the head of a wolf in her basket. Or Bad Belle from Disney or Bad Goldi Locks all had the typical costume but shredded up and dirty, Hair sort of in an updo like the origional but very messy, messy makeup looke really crazy. That might be more of what you are looking for.


----------



## MrsMyers666

Annea said:


> Great dress jackielantern!
> 
> MrsMyers - my granny always said it would rain if you killed a spider! Jeez, in the north of England it generally rains. She also told me to hide under a table in a storm in case I got hit by lightning, can't see the logic there.
> 
> Mu costume for this year was going to be Nosferatu (as in the black and white film) husband vetoed the idea as it would scare him, hell he needs a good scare! I'd probably look more like uncle fester, so I've bought a red silk ball gown to be a vamp in!


Funny thing is since I've killed the spiders it feels like the rain finally stopped here, lots of flooding here in the midwest of the US.

Ooooo red silk dress for a vamp, nice.



HallowTeen said:


> I really have no idea.
> I know I want something more Halloween- like. Last two years I was Little Red Riding Hood.
> First it was a bat but now I have no idea. I really need to know what I want to be so I can start making it.


I have a friend who once did Little Red Riding Hood, but it was if the wolf had gotten her, so she was all bloody.


----------



## MHooch

I haven't decided yet, but I need to keep with the 80's movie theme. there are lots of good vampire movies from the 80's, maybe I could be Mrs. Blaylock from "The Hunger". I also was thinking about Elvira, she actually made a movie in 1988. I'm feeling the sort of 'sexy' thing this year, don't know why???


----------



## GDfreak

Going to be vampire...again. How ever this year I am going to make him kind of colonial like _Interview with a Vampire_. Except I want to get a black colonial wig. and I need to find a good colonial costume but gothic looking or just old looking.


----------



## nightbeasties

I have several ideas bouncing around. 

Traditional Witch 
Lily Munster because I have a replica of her necklace, I have the hair, and I looove her. (I have the streak or others now and then, so that's no problem.)
WW1 Nurse
WW2 Nurse
WW2 USO gal in uniform
WW2 Women's Land Army 'land girl'

I chucked the idea of a Countess Bathory, because the costume I want to do would be a little too ambitious for my current finances


----------



## Dr. Z

Well actually I have no idea of what I'm going to be on Halloween because I have too many ideas!!


----------



## halloween71

I am going to be wilma flintstone and hubby fred of course.My neice is coming as betty her bf barney and son bambam.


----------



## Wikkd

i'm deciding between a gypsy and countess elizabeth bathory for this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know what I'd like to be, but given no one else would know and the fact we'll be in a new neighborhood, I'm thinking I should do an old stand by or something I know would 'work'.


----------



## RedSonja

I have NO idea what to do!!! Usually I play characters from movies. Usually chicks who kick butt, like Tomb Raider, Resident Evil or Oren Ishii.....BUT, this year I have no clue what to do!!

Any ideas? Maybe I go something classic like Wonder woman..... that seems kinda lame.


----------



## tallula_g

I'm going as a scary porcelain doll with a crackled/broken face. (I hate dolls, they scare the you know what out of me!)
My husband wants to be Adam Ant-in fact I have to start working on his costume next month since it will take me forever to make a jacket!


----------



## MrsMyers666

RedSonja said:


> I have NO idea what to do!!! Usually I play characters from movies. Usually chicks who kick butt, like Tomb Raider, Resident Evil or Oren Ishii.....BUT, this year I have no clue what to do!!
> 
> Any ideas? Maybe I go something classic like Wonder woman..... that seems kinda lame.


Selene from Underworld
Trinity from Matrix



tallula_g said:


> I'm going as a scary porcelain doll with a crackled/broken face. (I hate dolls, they scare the you know what out of me!)
> My husband wants to be Adam Ant-in fact I have to start working on his costume next month since it will take me forever to make a jacket!


That sounds awesome.....you better post pics.


----------



## rockplayson

Man I think I'll just go as a baseball player. Because I am lame like that.
But ya all's sounds sweet.


----------



## halloweenbarb

how about Joan of arc? could be a cool costume with weapons.


----------



## BooBerrie

Myself, along with 3 other family members, are all going to be saloon girls (to go with my haunted hoedown/Tombstone theme). We are each going to be wearing a different color... my color is red. Haven't decided if I'm going to be a regular saloon girl, or maybe an undead/zombie saloon girl.


----------



## freudstein

I have had another idea alongside those I have already posted. Phantom of the Opera, again with a feminine twist. I'd like to team the mask with long silk or lace gloves, and, well, it's the dress that's going to be the problem. I'd like a big ball gown type of dress, but not only would that be very pricey(even with Ebay), but I'd possibly end up looking too much like I was going to a Masquerade bash! So a corset and skirt is my other option......
I may even add a little scarring around the edge of the mask.


----------



## Mark McGovern

You all beat me to it - a thread that would've asked, "When Do You Start Planning Your Halloween Costume?" Once upon a time I used to "hold off" until February, then come up with an idea that I would overthink for the ensuing eight months until I'd fretted all the fun out of it. This year our Halloween party's theme is going to be...just good ol' Halloween. Nothing clever, just tombstones, rubber bats, pumpkins, cobwebs - the traditional stuff.

So, what to be that would go with the theme? I have any number of stock costumes that I've rotated over the years that would serve. I sat through _The Day the World Ended_ (1955) and _The She-Creature_ (1956) recently, so I've been a little inspired to do a Paul Blaisdell-ish full body suit monster. Frankly, I'm only lukewarm for that idea - I'm still waiting for the right iinspiration to come along that would get me really jazzed up.

Otherwise I suppose I could trot out the olde Red Death costume for another go-round...


----------



## Mz Skull

We are going to be vampires for our halloween wedding. I'm getting red contacts (he can't put anything in his eyes), and we'll have fangs and my mother and sister are making our costumes....because I don't sew. I'll throw up some pics when they are finished


----------



## maleficent

Mark, if you're doing traditional decor why not break out the old white sheet ghost?


----------



## Mark McGovern

malificent said:


> ...why not break out the old white sheet ghost?


Oh come now, dearie - on what forum are we posting here? 

I _do_ have a good ole ghost outfit that consistes of some gray curtain sheers draped over my gray morning suit. A hand held battery-powered candle and gray ghoul makeup makes the spook work nicely. Plus the missus has a matching outfit (we being members of the local scion of the Baker Street Irregulars and all). So I'll keep your suggestion in mind.

Thanks!


----------



## drea11

I am always a vampire, I just change what I wear each year. This year I bought two dresses from Hot Topic on clearance...I'm sure I will decide which one at the last minute, as always! LOL


----------



## Mark McGovern

I need some variety from year to year for myself. However, you brought up a good point, drea. Stores like Hot Topic, which I (a middle-aged guy) wouldn't ordinary think of for Halloween stuff can be great places where you can find an item that will be an excellent foundation for a costume. Don't forget to post photos of yours!


----------



## drea11

Mark McGovern said:


> I need some variety from year to year for myself. However, you brought up a good point, drea. Stores like Hot Topic, which I (a middle-aged guy) wouldn't ordinary think of for Halloween stuff can be great places where you can find an item that will be an excellent foundation for a costume. Don't forget to post photos of yours!


Hope I don't get in trouble for posting these pics...they are not mine:

I got this first one for $21 was $89




















This second one was $16, I think it was orginal $59...not sure


----------



## MrsMyers666

drea I love them both. I would actually wear the first one to another event other than Halloween. Great deal on both as well.


----------



## Allegrya

I love those dresses!! Gotta love Hot Topic for their clearance deals. I especially love when they add an additional 50% off the clearance price, thats when you score big!

Anyways, this year I am dressing up as Jem from Jem and the Holograms (80s cartoon) which is why I am using her as my avatar. I am having a T.V. & Movies themed Halloween party this year. So far I havent had any luck finding the perfect outfit at the thrift stores, but the search goes on! Push comes to shove I can ask my mom to help me make an outfit (as my sewing skills are obsolete and hers reign supreme lol)


----------



## GDfreak

Wikkd said:


> i'm deciding between a gypsy and countess elizabeth bathory for this year.


The Countess would be great!


----------



## Mark McGovern

Drea, not only did you get good prices on those dresses, but when you consider what similar, but more cheaply-made, store-bought costumes would cost, you've made some great investments! Plus, they can clearly be used over and over with different accessories. In that respect, your cash outlay of $37.00 may have saved you a hefty chunk of change - why not go out and fill your gas tank up to celebrate?


----------



## MHooch

drea, what an excellent score!! I'm sure you'll look beautiful in either, but the 2nd one really spoke to me, and it screamed VAMPIRE!!!


----------



## DeathDealer

If I can find the buckles I am missing, I will be doing Kaplan from Resident Evil.


----------



## drea11

Mark McGovern said:


> Drea, not only did you get good prices on those dresses, but when you consider what similar, but more cheaply-made, store-bought costumes would cost, you've made some great investments! Plus, they can clearly be used over and over with different accessories. In that respect, your cash outlay of $37.00 may have saved you a hefty chunk of change - why not go out and fill your gas tank up to celebrate?


...and drive to our year-round Halloween Superstore (HD or Lowes, lol) and get more supplies for all the projects I add to my list every time I log on here! LOL


----------



## drea11

MHooch said:


> drea, what an excellent score!! I'm sure you'll look beautiful in either, but the 2nd one really spoke to me, and it screamed VAMPIRE!!!


Thanks! I do like them both but the second one does show off the tattoo on my back which is...vampire bat wings.


----------



## Magickbean

I'm _finally_ doing the Corpse Bride this year, because since I watched that movie in the cinema for the first time, I've wanted to recreate her amazing look - unfortunately my best friend beat me to it and called dibs on the costume, so I conceded... then she flaked out of doing it (after I had already made a costume) *rolls eyes* So, the year after rolls around she proclaims that "this year, I'm definitely going as Corpse Bride" so, again I conceded and made an alternative costume. Again she decided against it at the last minute.....

So this year I jumped in there and said "I'm being Corpse Bride - I've given you two years and ample opportunity - it's mine now!"  lol 

I've already started my prep for it, I'm getting a white steel boned corset and making a long white bustle skirt - (btw, does anyone know of a good tut for that sort of thing?) And the veil, headdress, armwarmers etc. I'm making new dreadlocks for the occassion, naturally  I will be dying my hair blue to match and having bright blue long curly dreadlocks. 

Make up is going to be fun though... I'm not sure where the best place to buy a good pale blue body paint is? *ponders*


----------



## Grendel

I actually need help with a costume idea. I'm 6' 5'' and about 220 lbs. so I usually go as larger characters. I've been Hagrid, Beast from X-Men, and other burley characters like that. I can't seem to think of a somewhat unique idea for a costume. I like being specific characters, but I don't have to be I suppose. I'm really game for anything. Jason would work, but who hasn't been him. And I'm sure there will be armys of Hellboys this year. Any ideas?


----------



## Dr. Z

Grendel, Leatherface could fit?


----------



## tallula_g

Grendel, 
If you don't mind skimpy you could go as Xerxes from 300, The Hummungus from Road Warrior or even the Gyro captain (he was pretty tall). You would look really good as Dwight or Marv from Sin City. You would be a good Scorpian King. Everyone is going as Sweeney Todd but how about Pirelli his rival? As a matter of fact you would make a good Borat! Sacha is a tall man. You would make an awesome Mr. Barlow from Salems Lot. How about Ceasar the somnambulist from the cabinet of Dr. Caligari? And then there is the old stand by for you tall guys Chewbacca. If you want to get some laughs just dress up like a munchkin from the Wizard of Oz or a leprechaun!

BTW: Love your costumes, you look awesome!


----------



## Mz Skull

tallula g: That 's funny I was thinking the same thing with the munchkin idea. That would get some laughs for sure. or a umpa lompa. ha ha


----------



## melissa

Unless I actually get to have my party this year, my Halloween experience will consist of passing out candy to ToTers. (No one I know does Halloween parties anymore.) A couple of years ago, I spent way too much money on a Renaissance-period witches hat, so I will wear that, with whatever version of a witches' costume that appeals.


----------



## Grendel

tallula_g said:


> Grendel,
> If you don't mind skimpy you could go as Xerxes from 300, The Hummungus from Road Warrior or even the Gyro captain (he was pretty tall). You would look really good as Dwight or Marv from Sin City. You would be a good Scorpian King. Everyone is going as Sweeney Todd but how about Pirelli his rival? As a matter of fact you would make a good Borat! Sacha is a tall man. You would make an awesome Mr. Barlow from Salems Lot. How about Ceasar the somnambulist from the cabinet of Dr. Caligari? And then there is the old stand by for you tall guys Chewbacca. If you want to get some laughs just dress up like a munchkin from the Wizard of Oz or a leprechaun!
> 
> BTW: Love your costumes, you look awesome!


Lord Humungus! I never thought of that. I might have to do that one. Thanks


----------



## Scottish Scarer

Yep dress number 2 wins it for me. I am looking at a clown out fit with that long latex mask with the big teeth on the halloween asylum site.

Nothing better than scaring the tots on halloween, if its safe and not scary it ain't worth it.


----------



## k.dacalio

_How was it working there? I was thinking bout picking up an app for it this year._



Spookilicious mama said:


> Last year I worked in Spirit Halloween for the season. They had a whole line of messed up fairy tale characters. Like Zombie Red Riding hood who walked around with a bloody knife, ripped up red cload and the head of a wolf in her basket. Or Bad Belle from Disney or Bad Goldi Locks all had the typical costume but shredded up and dirty, Hair sort of in an updo like the origional but very messy, messy makeup looke really crazy. That might be more of what you are looking for.


----------



## rockplayson

This year I think I'll just get a few diffren't masks then that way I can go as the walking coustome machine. Then it gives me time to change up a bit. Maybe be even scare people twice?


----------



## elizabethjanee

freudstein said:


> How about a 'bad' little Red Riding Hood?
> I've always wanted to do an alternate version of a well known 'happy' character, so if I decided to go against my *Munster* idea, I'll probably choose one of the* fairy story* characters/*Disney princesses* and _halloween-ify_ them!






hehehehehe,
that's what I'm doing this year. I started getting my costume around in March. hahah. I'm going to be Alice from Alice In Wonderland but, I'm making her evil Alice.  I can't wait. I just about have everything for it.
My grandmother doesn't like my idea of turning Alice evil. hahah, oh well.


----------



## RedSonja

My boyfriend suggested that I be Juno. Would that be funny or just dumb? I can't decide! He said all I'd have to do is get an orange & white stripe shirt, put a pillow underneath and walk around w/ a jug of Sunny D!

He's going as the Verizon guy....Can you hear me now???

I've actually been thinking w/ all the Batman hype, that I'd like to do a female Robin costume. I always liked Robin!


----------



## Dr. Z

Mac Farlane Toys has made a _Twisted Fairy Tales_ action figure serie. 
That may give you some ideas... (Little Red Ridding Hood is just awesome!!)

see it at :
SPAWN.COM >> TOYS >> HORROR >> MCFARLANE?S MONSTERS SERIES 4: TWISTED FAIRY TALES


----------



## freudstein

That is a great link, Z. The _Red Riding Hood_ really is fantastic! I want it!
I'm sure these will help the imagination of a few board users run away.
Just wish they had a few more in their collection of characters.


----------



## EvilMel

Grendel said:


> I actually need help with a costume idea. I'm 6' 5'' and about 220 lbs. so I usually go as larger characters. I've been Hagrid, Beast from X-Men, and other burley characters like that. I can't seem to think of a somewhat unique idea for a costume. I like being specific characters, but I don't have to be I suppose. I'm really game for anything. Jason would work, but who hasn't been him. And I'm sure there will be armys of Hellboys this year. Any ideas?


Jolly Green Giant.


----------



## Dr. Z

freudstein said:


> That is a great link, Z. The _Red Riding Hood_ really is fantastic! I want it!
> I'm sure these will help the imagination of a few board users run away.
> Just wish they had a few more in their collection of characters.


Ha ha! Sorry Freudstein for the _collateral damages_ 

Did you checked the *Twisted Land Of Oz* serie?


----------



## Haunted Dogs

For our party this year we're doing a theme of Hollyweird. I'm thinking of coming as Audrey Two, from Little Shop of Horrors. Just not quite sure how I'm going to do the head part yet. But I'm glad to figure out a cool costume to try! I'm usually pretty lame at thinking of interesting costumes.

Our neighbor is coming as the woman from The Birds. She found a website where she bought a dozen black birds for cheap, and she's also bought some crows. She's going to plaster them on her dress, with blood dripping from them, and I think try to rig one above her head as if it's attacking her. Too fun!


----------



## Tish

The theme for our party this year will most likely be Day of the Dead since it's going to be Nov. 1. but at nighttime. So it will be Noche de los Muertos (night of the dead). I'm thinking I will be Frida Kahlo but dead, with the traditional skeleton face makeup worn for Dia de los Muertos. We usually try to dress up as a couple, so I'm not sure what Brian will do. I don't dress up for Halloween day normally, because I have so much running around to do with setting up last minute details. But this year, I might dress up for the trick or treaters. Not sure what yet though.Brian is a big guy, about 6'2 300 lbs so he dresses up as something scary every year for the trick or treaters. With his size, it really scares the beejeezus out of the little ones. It's hilarious. We give the little ones that seem really scared a big sized candy bar (like at the movies) if they have the courage to go up to him instead of me for candy. The fright just melts away when they get a big candy bar.


----------



## witchiepoo

MrsMyers666 said:


> I searched and could not find a thread just for 2008 costumes. List here what you are planning to be this year.
> 
> My plan for this year is to be a spider lady. I'm going to wear all black and cover myself in creepy cloth and spider webs. I'm going to flat iron my hair and use gel to make it like straight dreads (almost like spider legs). I'll do lots of dark makeup and have lots of accessories to go with.


hi MM - when I went as a black widow I bought a pair of pretty spider earings on ebay & a matching pendant which i turned into a choker - i bought a few spider brooches some diamonte/ pewter & had them on my shoulder. arm etc. plus a spider ring. 
i made a pill box hat & had a black veil. spider web dress & tights. i had lots of dark make up & red lipstick.

this year I plan to be a grey lady ghost. ghostly grey makeup, long grey wig, i bought two different types of grey material to make a long skirt & underskirt - and it will be ditressed. i bought this floaty top on ebay too - i'll make it paler with talcum powder though.


----------



## witchiepoo

Haunted Dogs said:


> For our party this year we're doing a theme of Hollyweird. I'm thinking of coming as Audrey Two, from Little Shop of Horrors. Just not quite sure how I'm going to do the head part yet. But I'm glad to figure out a cool costume to try! I'm usually pretty lame at thinking of interesting costumes.
> 
> Our neighbor is coming as the woman from The Birds. She found a website where she bought a dozen black birds for cheap, and she's also bought some crows. She's going to plaster them on her dress, with blood dripping from them, and I think try to rig one above her head as if it's attacking her. Too fun!


if she's wearing a wig she could sew the crow's feet into that - if no she should attach it to an alice band & wear that in her hair - cool costume!


----------



## witchiepoo

RedSonja said:


> My boyfriend suggested that I be Juno. Would that be funny or just dumb? I can't decide! He said all I'd have to do is get an orange & white stripe shirt, put a pillow underneath and walk around w/ a jug of Sunny D!
> 
> He's going as the Verizon guy....Can you hear me now???
> 
> I've actually been thinking w/ all the Batman hype, that I'd like to do a female Robin costume. I always liked Robin!


what about poison ivy?


----------



## witchiepoo

Magickbean said:


> I'm _finally_ doing the Corpse Bride this year, because since I watched that movie in the cinema for the first time, I've wanted to recreate her amazing look - unfortunately my best friend beat me to it and called dibs on the costume, so I conceded... then she flaked out of doing it (after I had already made a costume) *rolls eyes* So, the year after rolls around she proclaims that "this year, I'm definitely going as Corpse Bride" so, again I conceded and made an alternative costume. Again she decided against it at the last minute.....
> 
> So this year I jumped in there and said "I'm being Corpse Bride - I've given you two years and ample opportunity - it's mine now!"  lol
> 
> I've already started my prep for it, I'm getting a white steel boned corset and making a long white bustle skirt - (btw, does anyone know of a good tut for that sort of thing?) And the veil, headdress, armwarmers etc. I'm making new dreadlocks for the occassion, naturally  I will be dying my hair blue to match and having bright blue long curly dreadlocks.
> 
> *Make up is going to be fun though... I'm not sure where the best place to buy a good pale blue body paint is?* *ponders*


hi MB - when i do my halloween make up - i use a normal porcelain foundation - then mix some of my face powder with talcum powder & use that for a pale effect - great for ghouls/ghost etc. for the body though - why not use the talcum powder with blue face paint or eyeshadow crumbled up in it then brush it all over?


----------



## JosieJo

k.dacalio said:


> _How was it working there? I was thinking bout picking up an app for it this year._



I know I'm not the one you asked, but I worked at Spirit in 2005. It is pretty okay early in the halloween season. its fun to see all the new costumes and props that come out. The really BAD part comes when it is one or two weeks before halloween. the stores becomes completely ripped apart and insane. I honestly had to quit a few days before halloween because i came in and there was a mountain (not exaggerating) of costumes in a pile on the floor that people had just ripped out of the packages and then threw on the ground. you also have to break down and set up the entire store (if you stay that long). 

And also, a note on those scary fairy tale costumes...they are way overpriced for what you get and they look really good on the package and then look really bad when you put them on. i tried on the alice in wonderland costume and the top part was so big and broad it made me look like a football player. i would just go to the thrift store!


----------



## gldngddss

I'll be a medieval German bride and my fiance with be a gothic vamp for our wedding. I'll most likely have some pale zombie-esque makeup just to spice it up a bit but I haven't decided that for sure. This is my dress:










One thing I typically love to do is do a subtle yet super creepy costume. Think Mrs. Baylock from the Omen. There's something about a "proper" woman dressed all in black with her hair in a bun. Creeps me out!!


----------



## Bilbo

Right now I am torn... I either want to make a Head Drop costume similar to this: YouTube - Head Drop Routine

Or I may want to try an out of work Oompa Loompa from the first Willy Wonka movie. Basically I want to look like an OL that outgrew his outfit and working conditions. Maybe with a picket sign saying WW is unfair to the height enhanced. 

What do you think?


----------



## Dark Fae

I would like to dress as a ghost but not the typical white sheet with holes cut out...something graceful and etheral at the same time.  But if all else fails...I'll dress all in pink and write on the front of my shirt "Floyd" (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Mr_Awful

I'm dressing up as Jason Voorhees from "Freddy vs. Jason" for the sixth time this year.


----------



## freakengine

I'm gonna be Michael Myers (H1 version) this year. I'm weathering the worksuit as we speak and I just finished repainting a Don Post mask. I know the DP shape isn't correct and I could spend $300 on a fan-made one that looks awesome, but i just don't have the money right now, you know? I think the DP 2006 mask looks pretty good with a repaint. Before the repaint he looked more like Bill Murray than William Shatner! Check out the before and after:


----------



## witchiepoo

gldngddss said:


> I'll be a medieval German bride and my fiance with be a gothic vamp for our wedding. I'll most likely have some pale zombie-esque makeup just to spice it up a bit but I haven't decided that for sure. This is my dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I typically love to do is do a subtle yet super creepy costume. Think Mrs. Baylock from the Omen. There's something about a "proper" woman dressed all in black with her hair in a bun. Creeps me out!!


that dress is stunning! as are you! your pictures will be fab! Good luck & I hope we'll see the rest of the pics after your big day


----------



## freudstein

freakengine said:


> I'm gonna be Michael Myers (H1 version) this year. I'm weathering the worksuit as we speak and I just finished repainting a Don Post mask. I know the DP shape isn't correct and I could spend $300 on a fan-made one that looks awesome, but i just don't have the money right now, you know? I think the DP 2006 mask looks pretty good with a repaint. Before the repaint he looked more like Bill Murray than William Shatner!


Great paint job! I don't think people will notice it's not a real mask! It looks very similar. Who needs to splash the cash when you can DIY!?


----------



## Britishwitch

The ideas and pictures are wonderful! I cannot wait to see everyones photos after all their parties! 

I am really excited as my costume has just arrived in the post.

For the last 4 years I have always worn the same Witches costume with different things added or changed each year to give me a different colour scheme, but this year I promised myself that I would treat myself to a new costume. I knew I would have difficulty buying one, being a lady of slightly larger proportions  hey ho! but I found one on a website the other night and thought I would give it a try!

It arrived this morning and guess what......IT FITS!!!! I am so happy

For the first time in four years I have a new costume!!!!!!!!!!

I will attach the picture from the website so you can see it










The other good part is I am off on holiday next week to Disney, and I have tickets for their Mickeys Not So Scarey Halloween Party and I intend to take it with me so I can dress up for that so me and my little girl can go TOT together around the Park. I am so happy I could cry 

BW


----------



## gldngddss

witchiepoo said:


> that dress is stunning! as are you! your pictures will be fab! Good luck & I hope we'll see the rest of the pics after your big day


*oh thank you so much!!! i absolutely love the dress... it's fits perfectly and is extremely comfortable. I have to have help getting into it so I volunteered my mother to help. it's quite amusing watching us try to get all of me stuffed into the corset part of it and make sure it's straight!
I'll make sure to post plenty of wedding pics. I'll also post pics of the decorations as I start making them. *


----------



## Tish

Britishwitch said:


> The ideas and pictures are wonderful! I cannot wait to see everyones photos after all their parties!
> 
> I am really excited as my costume has just arrived in the post.
> 
> For the last 4 years I have always worn the same Witches costume with different things added or changed each year to give me a different colour scheme, but this year I promised myself that I would treat myself to a new costume. I knew I would have difficulty buying one, being a lady of slightly larger proportions  hey ho! but I found one on a website the other night and thought I would give it a try!
> 
> It arrived this morning and guess what......IT FITS!!!! I am so happy
> 
> For the first time in four years I have a new costume!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will attach the picture from the website so you can see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other good part is I am off on holiday next week to Disney, and I have tickets for their Mickeys Not So Scarey Halloween Party and I intend to take it with me so I can dress up for that so me and my little girl can go TOT together around the Park. I am so happy I could cry
> 
> BW


That's really cute! I have a hard time finding costumes too, being of larger proportions as well. Especially ones that don't look like crap or are ill fitting. That one looks really stylish. Have fun at Disney, that sounds awesome! I'm jealous.


----------



## Magickbean

Oh Britishwitch you will look fabulous! That is such a cute costume - it's like a funky Morticia Adams! 

I'm just about finished making my bridal skirt and train for my Corpse Bride costume, and I've made the veil and bouquet, so just waiting on the corset now.. plus I gotta make the dreadlocks for it, but will post pics when I get them!


----------



## Britishwitch

Thank you Magickbean 

I can't wait to see your photos of your costume, I know you have waited a while to do your Corpse Bride theme!

BW


----------



## CharlieWinslow

Hi there! I started this thread on the HauntWorld forum but it wasn't very popular, so I'm really happy to see that this thread is here!!!

Okay, so this year, I always think about my Halloween costume 364 days a year and I always have such a hard time choosing what or who I'm going to dress up as, but this year I think I got it: I'm gonna go as a zombie version of myself!!! I know it's not that original, but it'll be so cool, 'cause I'll wear my everyday clothes, but put on zombie makeup on my face and bloody myself up a little, so you know, when my friends see me from far away they'll be like "Hey, it's Charlie" and then they'll go "Oh, that's weird..."

Just for fun and because I love Halloween, here's what were some of my past Halloween costumes:

2007 - Freddy Krueger
2006 - Dr. Frank-N-Furter
2005 - Columbia
2004 - Robert Smith
2003 - Scream
2002 - The Grim Reaper


----------



## Autumn Myth

gldngddss: I'm so jealous of the autumn leaves you have! Florida has nothing until January and it's only a few trees on my street. 

I' need 2 costumes since I'm also having Halloween be the theme of my 18th birthday party on November 22nd. 
I'm thinking an Autumn nymph for the party but I'm not really sure what I'll be for the holiday.
It's between a store bought witch or, what I almost was last year, dead tired (Zombie makeup, cob webs in hair, and Pj's).


----------



## dustin2dust

Last year I couldn't decide between Corpse Bride or Demona from Disney's Gargoyles cartoon. I ended up getting more stuff for the bride and that made my decision for me. I was going to do Demona this year, but I don't want to be blue two years in a row. I was dubbed the blue girl for a while and feel I should mix it up. 
So I was trying to think of what to be and it came to me last night. I was thinking maybe a half man half woman side show person but the image of a specific tattooed lady came to mind and I decided to be her... but zombified! Turns out her stage name is Artouria. I need to get a flapper type dress. I usually make my own costumes, but if I'm going to be getting it all bloody, I might as well fork over the $40 for a premade one and focus on the other details like the tattoos. I get obsessed over the details of my costumes and I want the tattoos to be similar. So today I bought 10 sheets of inkjet printer tattoo paper and I'm going to make my own temporary tattoos! I'm just not sure if I should put on the greenish sickly color make up before or after the tattoos. I'll have to do some test runs. I'm going to be a yucky sticky mess a few days afterwards. Temp tattoos get gummy after a few days. So worth it though!
Here is a picture of Artoria: http://www.wisconsinhistory.org/wmh/images/tattoo.jpg


----------



## Bilbo

dustin2dust said:


> Last year I couldn't decide between Corpse Bride or Demona from Disney's Gargoyles cartoon. I ended up getting more stuff for the bride and that made my decision for me. I was going to do Demona this year, but I don't want to be blue two years in a row. I was dubbed the blue girl for a while and feel I should mix it up.
> So I was trying to think of what to be and it came to me last night. I was thinking maybe a half man half woman side show person but the image of a specific tattooed lady came to mind and I decided to be her... but zombified! Turns out her stage name is Artouria. I need to get a flapper type dress. I usually make my own costumes, but if I'm going to be getting it all bloody, I might as well fork over the $40 for a premade one and focus on the other details like the tattoos. I get obsessed over the details of my costumes and I want the tattoos to be similar. So today I bought 10 sheets of inkjet printer tattoo paper and I'm going to make my own temporary tattoos! I'm just not sure if I should put on the greenish sickly color make up before or after the tattoos. I'll have to do some test runs. I'm going to be a yucky sticky mess a few days afterwards. Temp tattoos get gummy after a few days. So worth it though!
> Here is a picture of Artoria: http://www.wisconsinhistory.org/wmh/images/tattoo.jpg




D2D... I would have to think putting the make on AFTER the tattoos would be the only way they would stick properly. But I have one question....


They make inkjet tattoo paper?????!!!!

Where can I find that!!!!!?????



Freakin' awesome!


----------



## dustin2dust

I bought the tattoo paper on ebay. It seemed to be the best deal out there. 
10 sheets Temporary Tattoo Inkjet Transfer Decal Paper - eBay (item 320288886069 end time Aug-26-08 16:38:33 PDT)
There is also stuff for your inkjet for shrinky dinks, rub on transfers and water slide decals that you can use to bake on ceramics.


----------



## dustin2dust

I bought the tattoo paper on ebay. It seemed to be the best deal out there. 
10 sheets Temporary Tattoo Inkjet Transfer Decal Paper - eBay (item 320288886069 end time Aug-26-08 16:38:33 PDT)
There is also stuff for your inkjet for shrinky dinks, rub on transfers and water slide decals that you can use to bake on ceramics.


----------



## madmm.x

Last year I was commissioned to make two costumes, made my own (the Ghost of Anne Boleyn), and embellished hubby's storebought costume, and therefore was exhausted by the time the big day rolled around.

So this year I'm feeling a bit lazy (plus exhausted from various health & financial stresses), and want to do something a bit more simple but no less awesome than Halloween deserves. I would love to do Leeloo from 5th Element, but after searching the web for hours from work decided that it's not going to work (those dang orange crotch suspenders are maddening)! I'm thinking I'll do Aeon Flux--her outfit from the live action movie (cuz I have everything but the shrug...and I'm not brave enough to wear her cartoon outfits). But to make the costume recognizable, I want to do the hair swirls like the cartoon. I have fine hair cut into a Posh bob that's now shoulder length. I've tried sculpting my hair into the curls, but the back is too short and the curl won't hold.








Any suggestions how I can get a look close to this without a wig?

Thanks in advance from a forum newbie!!

Madame X


----------



## WickedBB70

We're going as ghosts this year... We're on a 3-year rotation theme: witch, vampire, ghost...


----------



## RedSonja

madmm.x said:


> Last year I was commissioned to make two costumes, made my own (the Ghost of Anne Boleyn), and embellished hubby's storebought costume, and therefore was exhausted by the time the big day rolled around.
> 
> So this year I'm feeling a bit lazy (plus exhausted from various health & financial stresses), and want to do something a bit more simple but no less awesome than Halloween deserves. I would love to do Leeloo from 5th Element, but after searching the web for hours from work decided that it's not going to work (those dang orange crotch suspenders are maddening)! I'm thinking I'll do Aeon Flux--her outfit from the live action movie (cuz I have everything but the shrug...and I'm not brave enough to wear her cartoon outfits). But to make the costume recognizable, I want to do the hair swirls like the cartoon. I have fine hair cut into a Posh bob that's now shoulder length. I've tried sculpting my hair into the curls, but the back is too short and the curl won't hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions how I can get a look close to this without a wig?
> 
> Thanks in advance from a forum newbie!!
> 
> Madame X


I've thought in the past about doing Aeon Flux myself....boy, if I was only 20 pounds lighter!!

My hair sounds similar to yours and styling is usually a problem. You might try not washing it for a few days and then using some serious pomade & hair spray. But if your hair is really fine like mine, that will only hold up for a short time. I think a wig would really be your best bet.


----------



## MrsMyers666

madmm.x said:


> Last year I was commissioned to make two costumes, made my own (the Ghost of Anne Boleyn), and embellished hubby's storebought costume, and therefore was exhausted by the time the big day rolled around.
> 
> So this year I'm feeling a bit lazy (plus exhausted from various health & financial stresses), and want to do something a bit more simple but no less awesome than Halloween deserves. I would love to do Leeloo from 5th Element, but after searching the web for hours from work decided that it's not going to work (those dang orange crotch suspenders are maddening)! I'm thinking I'll do Aeon Flux--her outfit from the live action movie (cuz I have everything but the shrug...and I'm not brave enough to wear her cartoon outfits). But to make the costume recognizable, I want to do the hair swirls like the cartoon. I have fine hair cut into a Posh bob that's now shoulder length. I've tried sculpting my hair into the curls, but the back is too short and the curl won't hold.
> 
> Any suggestions how I can get a look close to this without a wig?
> 
> Thanks in advance from a forum newbie!!
> 
> Madame X


Lots of hair gel and hair spray. Wonder if you could use some type of wire also in your hair, maybe get a comfortable headband and attach wires to it that you could then curl your hair and secure it to the wires.


----------



## Rikki

Madmm.x, school glue and a blow dryer should do the trick. Not sure how things work on the "washing it out" end but I know that a lot of people with liberty spikes go this route. It's also how the Troll Doll at my party last year did her hair.







[/IMG]


----------



## madmm.x

Awesome!! Thanks for your suggestions!! I'll be playing around with your ideas and see what works!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Usually I try to make something up and create it but this year I'm going classic as Mr. Stein...and I ain't talkin' about Ben. Franky...........Franky....................Franky


----------



## Mandy

*I'm back!*

Wow after being off of here for almost 2 years I'm finally back! I see familiar names. No surprise. You are all addicted. As was I and I'm sure i will be again...just give me a day or two. Being an American living in Holland (they don't really celebrate halloween here...I know, they don't know what they're missing.), after my family moved back to the states I haven't had a Halloween party. THIS year I will be having one! YAY! Halloween costume ideas have been bouncing around in my head for 2 years now and I FINALLY get to pick one!!!
BUT seeing as I'll be 6 and half months pregnant and I already have a huge belly...I'll have to give up on some ideas....
I'm not big on doing the same tired old costumes for pregnant women. My ideas so far are Goddess of Fertility, Papa smurf, Balloon bouquet (blowing up tons of balloons and then tying them all over your clothes as my mother did this when she was pregnant.) OR going the more Halloween-ish route and doing a whole Alien crawling out type thing....
I'm sure I'll get some great ideas from you guys before i actually have to decide!
YAY, I'm back!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyAlthea

this was me last year, this year im going to use my renne fair garb and add some makeup so that i look as if ive been under the sea abit...


----------



## Annea

Welcome back Mandy!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you, Annea!!!!!


----------



## HeatherEve1234

I've had a hard time landing on an idea for our Hollywood theme, we were going to be Frankenstein's monster & Bride of, but Hubby isn't crazy about face paint. Then I thought maybe an Emmy or Oscar, but I'm not sure of the gold body paint and all the running around I do, and I realize that I never leave myself that much time to actually get dressed and that's why my costumes leave me disappointed. So this year I'm hoping to make an awesome costume IN ADVANCE that can just be strapped on right before the guests arrive, and will survive my running around. And it has to say Hollywood... either celebrities/characters, etc

Hubby chose Pauly Bleeker from Juno, that was easy and a few minutes on Ebay & hot topic set it up. He'll be identifiable (at least to our crowd) and comfortable (except for everyone thinking "pork sword" 

I'm thinking of going as a Palm Tree - I just sketched it out, thinking a bronze/gold gown and green headpiece. Has sort of a flapper feel. I can sew, but I'm not so hot with making patterns, so it will be a challenge - I'm thinking just build it on a long strapless slip maybe? 
Here's the rendering:
Palm Tree Costume Rendering on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Laurie S.

Hunh..somehow I've missed this thread until now.....I did a search for it because I've been wondering lately what folks are gonna be this year--my husband and I decided recently on ours. There's some very cool ideas here, y'all, I hope we see lots of pictures!!

Hey, MM, I hope your spider problem is getting better! That wouldn't set well with me at ALL either...

Well I'm gonna be Batgirl....











And my husband's gonna be Iron Fist, but he's modifying the costume a bit--he'll be wearing the mask and sash (sp?), but he's gonna have on his camoflauge pants & no shirt. I'm gonna paint the dragon on his chest...


----------



## rnrkid

Please say you are not joking Laurie That will be awesome!

Anyhoo...my wife wanted us to go as Buddy Elf and Jovi. I just can't do it though. Tights in public...I don't know. I think we'll be doing the ghosts in the attic. I havn't seen much out there that hasn't been done already.
.


----------



## Laurie S.

, nope, not joking RNR...delivery date eta is 10/8-10/14, it's already ordered. I reckon being a blonde Batgirl will still work. 

*LOL!* Buddy Elf and Jovi..._hehehe_....don't blame ya for puttin' your foot down on that, my friend.


----------



## rnrkid

A blonde Bat Girl will _definately_ work. 

So that's a no vote for me in tights...gotcha.


----------



## DeathDealer

Laurie, a blonde Batgirl may not be canon to that costume, but it is canon for the film franchise. I can't think of any reason blonde hair would conflict with the costume. It should even help make the outline or the ears on the mask more visible.

Here is an outdated progress pic of my costume for this year (Kaplan from Resident Evil):


----------



## rnrkid

Laurie in _that_ costume...nobody will even notice the hair! BTW, didn't Alicia Silverstone play Batgirl once. Just tell people you're going for that version


----------



## Sjohnson

LadyAlthea said:


> this was me last year, this year im going to use my renne fair garb and add some makeup so that i look as if ive been under the sea abit...
> 
> Fabulous makeup. WOW. I've been trying to master the halloween makeup forever and I still don't even come close to this. Well Done!!!


----------



## Junit

I'm going to be a 18th century ghost. I've got my dress pattern in the mail so i'm just hoping it gets here soon so i'll have enough time to finish it!


----------



## freudstein

Ok, here's me for this year:










i have been debating whether or not to go with the cape, or if it might look a little silly with the corset. Thoughts? 
Also, I am still looking for the right hat to complete the outfit, and I have some Liquid Latex to play around with too. I've never used it before, so I don't want to use it all testing it!! 
Everything else is there though.


----------



## Rikki

Freudstein, how about a black mini top hat? I have seen several of them on eBay. 
It's possible that the cape could look good with the corset...guess it depends on what type of cape, though. Do you have one or will you have to buy it? If you have one you should take a picture with it and get opinions.


----------



## Bilbo

freudstein said:


> Ok, here's me for this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else is there though.


Uhmmm... hate to tell you this, but you appear to be missing your legs...


----------



## freudstein

Rikki said:


> Freudstein, how about a black mini top hat? I have seen several of them on eBay.
> It's possible that the cape could look good with the corset...guess it depends on what type of cape, though. Do you have one or will you have to buy it? If you have one you should take a picture with it and get opinions.


I would have to buy the cape, as I don't own one already. Plus I am quite small, so buying one brings up the question of it being too long.....

As for the hat, I would like something similar to a top hat, but a more feminine version. I'm not really keen on those mini-hats. I think they look a bit odd.


----------



## Rikki

I guess mini is the wrong word for what I meant. This is more what I was thinking of, a feminine top hat:

















Although, I do think this mini one would look very good with the outfit.


----------



## freudstein

I really like that first one! And the last one; i love the veil part. I've been looking for something like that(a top-hat with a veil or feathers), but I think white would go better instead of red....which I'm having no luck finding!


----------



## Rikki

Hmmm....some search terms I've used is steampunk, lolita, burlesque, and Victorian. Just add those in front of hat or top hat and see what you can come up with. I know there's tons of stuff out there.


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen

corpse bride!!!


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen

Oh, you're not a corpse bride, you're the PHANTOM BRIDE!!! By the way, the second hat suits your outfit better than the first one.


----------



## Laurie S.

Heck yeah...my costume came in today, I'm tickled with it, hehehe...


----------



## Rikki

Can't wait to see the pictures Amy. You'll make a wonderful Batgirl!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm still undecided, which is kinda sad since I usually have my costume planned since 11/1 the previous year................


----------



## missmolyneux

For the first party of the evening (my little sister's, lots of 10/11 year olds running around hyper) I'm going to go with a long, fairly demure spider-lady dress - don't want to corrupt the little dears too much. 

However for my party later in the evening, I'm going to be a slutty exorcist. Black satin corset and short shorts, fishnet tights, black boots/high heels, a HUGE tacky cross necklace and of course a bottle of vodka with a label on it saying 'holy water'. Good times


----------



## TheCostumer

Well, I have not had any luck posting pictures with photobucket and apparently you can't pull them up from your PC so I will have to describe my costure.

I will be "The Grandmother" You can see the picture in my photo album on my site.

I had originally wanted to do Charley's Aunt like Jack Benny & Ray Bolger. However, Hurricane Katrina got in the way here. Soooo! Things are getting more back to normal now.

However, I decided to change the Charley's Aunt costume into a lovable old, pipe smoking Granny!

The costume will be a long back dress with a 115inch hooped petticoat. The dress has some lace decorations on it.

I will be wearing a gray Granny wig with a bun, granny glasses, a string purse, light makeup, a lace fan and I will be "smoking" a corn cob pipe.

To be very realistic even though no one can see them I will have a pair of pink satin pantaloons with lace at the bottom as well as the shoes I use for the Little Lord Fauntleroy outfit. They have purple bows on them.

Since I have never used this costume before and have never went out dressed as a lady, I will have a lot of practicing to do in order to move around and sit down in it. I unerstand hoopskirts can be a little difficult.

I will also have to practice my voice and walk.

But you know what? This will be a lot of fun.

Check out my photoalbum and let me know what you think of the costume!


----------



## TheCostumer

*2008 Costume*

I will be going as an elderly pipe smoking Grandmother this year.

A pair of vampire fangs will also be added.


----------



## angela_s

super heroes = claaaaaaaaassic.

YouTube - Costume Studio - Super Hero Madness


----------



## LadyAlthea

my daughter










my friend










Me  we had to do it early at work this year or couldnt do it at all!!


----------



## bkmac

I'm thinking of being Buddy the Elf. 

Edit: 1st post


----------



## Eerie

Someone on e-bay makes that style of hat.
eBay Store - Gypsywitch Designs: Mini Top Hats, Janan's Custom Hats, Faerie Jewels


----------



## MJDeadzines

daughter last night for a Haunted House we went to. I will post pix of my son when he dresses up for Halloween. I really can't wait to see him. He's going to be Chucky (3 years old) I threw together his costume and its awesome!

I made daughters hair and tutu.


----------



## csselement

This thread has inspired me.


----------



## Rikki

MJDeadzines, what did you make her hair out of and how did you guys keep it on her head? I'm wanting to make a wig for next year's costume and have been puzzling over what to do with it.


----------



## The Real Joker

*wow. some inspirational ideas and pictures for costumes.
I am so glad I joined this site *


----------



## MJDeadzines

Rikki said:


> MJDeadzines, what did you make her hair out of and how did you guys keep it on her head? I'm wanting to make a wig for next year's costume and have been puzzling over what to do with it.


I used the method found here but I made them with elastic for the material thinking we could just do pigtails with her hair but her hair isn't long enough so it looked funny so I just got some clips and we clipped them in. I think they turned out really well though. I braided quite a bit of it and then just added some non braided in to fill it out.


----------



## selz

MJDeadzines, I love that costume  My friend wants to come to our party as a doll, I'll have to show her those pics, she'll flip!


----------

